# RAI Happened - need you guys



## BettyV4 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi Thyroid Family - Kristina (stage 1 papillary cancer - TT - 23 yrs old) took the RAI - 30 mil yesterday. There are lots of jokes going on regarding her glowing and being radioactive, however, I'm not laughing. As most of you may know I'm the neurotic mom.

Just to make sure I flush before using toilet - although she claims to be flushing twice - I walk around with Lysol (she doesn't know) been spraying the phone - put an extra chair next to the couch so it's closer to six feet. My questions are -

If she got the treatment Thursday morning when is it recommended she go back to school? She is planning to go back Monday - the tech said no - but he sounded like a real ditz and I wasn't there - when can we sit on the couch together? I already miss her - she's an only child. When can I stop flushing also? She's a great person and I feel terrible she has to go through this. Please help me to get a grasp on this. :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BettyV4 said:


> Hi Thyroid Family - Kristina (stage 1 papillary cancer - TT - 23 yrs old) took the RAI - 30 mil yesterday. There are lots of jokes going on regarding her glowing and being radioactive, however, I'm not laughing. As most of you may know I'm the neurotic mom.
> 
> Just to make sure I flush before using toilet - although she claims to be flushing twice - I walk around with Lysol (she doesn't know) been spraying the phone - put an extra chair next to the couch so it's closer to six feet. My questions are -
> 
> If she got the treatment Thursday morning when is it recommended she go back to school? She is planning to go back Monday - the tech said no - but he sounded like a real ditz and I wasn't there - when can we sit on the couch together? I already miss her - she's an only child. When can I stop flushing also? She's a great person and I feel terrible she has to go through this. Please help me to get a grasp on this. :hugs:


72 hours is more than sufficient. This is a low dose of radiation. If in doubt, call the radiology department or Kristina's doctor.

You 2 have traveled a difficult road together and now it is time to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Kristina is going to be fine and you are going to be fine.

Not downplaying it though; this has been a very tough and scary journey!!

Say to yourself, "I am woman, hear me roar!" (Helen Reddy)

Glad you stopped and shared w/us because we are here for you!

One for you,







One for Kristina,


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Did your doc refer you to the guidelines for RAI at www.thyca.org ? I know that was an immense help to me. I know I was told to double flush for 2 weeks (I had 50mci) and while I saw my hubby after 3 days, we didn't touch, and I stayed isolated from my young children for 7 days. Hope this helps


----------



## BettyV4 (Nov 30, 2010)

It's now the 4th day - can we sit next to each other on the couch? We won't hug but under the guidelines I don't seem to find that particular info. She will double flush for two weeks and I will continue to flush once before I use the bathroom - will also make sure shower is clean prior to my using it. She is going to school tomorrow but will not have any close contact (touching). I was hoping the guidelines would include the amt of mil to determine the specifics. Need to keep in mind Kris is low dose (30 mil).

Having said all that - YIKES AND HELP!!!! Andros you are heaven sent. Am nervous about her body scan on Thursday. If I can survive Kristina's ordeal anything is possible. Thanks:rolleyes:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BettyV4 said:


> It's now the 4th day - can we sit next to each other on the couch? We won't hug but under the guidelines I don't seem to find that particular info. She will double flush for two weeks and I will continue to flush once before I use the bathroom - will also make sure shower is clean prior to my using it. She is going to school tomorrow but will not have any close contact (touching). I was hoping the guidelines would include the amt of mil to determine the specifics. Need to keep in mind Kris is low dose (30 mil).
> 
> Having said all that - YIKES AND HELP!!!! Andros you are heaven sent. Am nervous about her body scan on Thursday. If I can survive Kristina's ordeal anything is possible. Thanks:rolleyes:


You and your daughter are in my prayers for Thursday. Will be waiting to hear how it went.

Found this.....

What kind of contact can I have with other people after my radioactive iodine treatment?

All patients are checked prior to discharge from hospital to ensure that the levels of radiation in their neck and body have returned to levels that are considered safe by regulatory authorities. Using common sense, it seems reasonable to avoid intimate contact for a few days (kissing, hugging, sexual activity, sharing food etc) as there may still be small trace amounts of radioactive iodine in saliva or other body fluids and secretions. Accordingly, while there is no reason for patients to remain secluded in separate rooms after discharge from hospital, intimacy and immediate proximity to others should gradually be reintroduced after several days. There are no scientific studies that have examined whether it is safe to kiss someone at 48 versus 24 hours etc, so we empirically suggest waiting an additional 2-3 days after discharge before resuming normal intimate human activities. To review some data that addresses the disappearance of radioactive iodine from our bodies, see Effective half-life of 131I in thyroid cancer patients. Health Phys. 2001 Sep;81(3):325-9.

How can I be sure that I won't expose my family to radioactive iodine after I come home?

Proper monitoring of patients prior to discharge generally ensures that patients are not overtly radioactive at a reasonable distance, for example, several feet away. For an overview of the type of technical studies that have been done to assess this issue, see Hospital discharge of patients with thyroid carcinoma treated with (131)i. J Nucl Med. 2002 Jan;43(1):61-5. It seems reasonable to avoid sharing food and utensils for several days after the radioactive treatment. Similarly intimate contact involving exchange of body fluids may be avoided so as to minimize inadvertent exposure to small amounts of radioactive iodine that may be still present. On the other hand, it is not necessary to maintain strict isolation procedures once one returns home, as simply avoiding close immediate physical contact for a few days seems reasonable.

http://www.mythyroid.com/radioactiveiodinecancer.html


----------

